
Ask HN: How to hide all submissions from a specific domain? - kazinator
For instance, I&#x27;m not interested in clicking on anything that is account-walled.
======
kaycebasques
If you’re comfortable with JavaScript and Chrome DevTools you could create a
Snippet [1] that deletes an entry from the page if the link matches the
undesirable domains. You’d have to run it manually though which would probably
get tedious depending on how frequently you visit HN.

[1] [https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/java...](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/javascript/snippets)

Disclosure: DevTools docs guy

